

Ask HN: Is xkcd writern in Haskell? - z3phyr


======
lazugod
According to <http://builtwith.com/xkcd.com> it runs on lighttpd.

~~~
z3phyr
yeah, thats a webserver....

I am talking about the backend stuff's programming language? It appears that
it was programmed using happstack.

~~~
z3phyr
whats wrong with this comment?

~~~
lazugod
Dunno. Wasn't me.

